
Live coverage as Mandela death announced - kareemm
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-14237599
======
coldtea
"Live coverage as Mandela death announced" \-- e.g stupid real time BS that
doesn't educate the reader at all, instead of a restrospective or some
detailed piece to help him understand who Mandela was and what he achieved.

